# what's an Old Fashion German Shepherd??



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's the question. what's an Old Fashion GSD??


----------



## PatchonGSD (Jun 27, 2012)

A grossly oversized, usually long coated, weak nerved beast from medieval times.


----------



## robk (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not going to touch this topic. Too much hostility from some people. Have fun.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

One in black & white instead of color. Also, they wear a top hat.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

The only time I see this phrase is on oversized breeders' websites. From what I have seen: oversized, straight-backed, softer temperaments, usually not bred for working ability or confirmation. Often long-coated. Usually very, very sweet and good with families though. 

What I think it should mean: German shepherds bred to the standard who have confirmation, working ability, stable temperaments and are less likely to suffer from genetic issues. Aka: a wellbred shepherd xD

Emoore- LMAO. Best post ever.


----------



## breyer08 (Jul 4, 2012)

Emoore said:


> One in black & white instead of color. Also, they wear a top hat.


And don't forget the monocle!


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

The German Shepherd Dog, breed history


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Emoore said:


> One in black & white instead of color. Also, they wear a top hat.





breyer08 said:


> And don't forget the monocle!


Also, the dogs open doors for the bitches and always pay on dates.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

the opposite of the modern specialized dog , and where the breed is going .


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

ahh, what's a little hostility amongst friends.



robk said:


> I am not going to touch this topic. Too much hostility from some people. Have fun.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i do that.



Emoore said:


> Also, the dogs open doors for the bitches and always pay on dates.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Here are some  Enjoy!

LPD K9 History


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

carmspack said:


> the opposite of the modern specialized dog , and where the breed is going .


Ahhhh...you mean the ASD...American Shepherd Dog.


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

No, she doesn't. She is refering not just to the ASL dog, but also to the "sport dog". Carmen said "specialized" and not "specialty". The GSD is supposed to be a utility dog -- good for a multitude of uses. But instead we have _breeders _that specialize in a particular niche.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

Any German shepherd that has Long Worth, San Rafeal, Rocky Reach, or Bernd, Bodo, Mark, or Von Bern in their pedigree?


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

doggiedad said:


> i do that.


You date bitches?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Castlemaid said:


> You date bitches?


 :spittingcoffee: :rofl: opcorn:


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Andaka said:


> No, she doesn't. She is refering not just to the ASL dog, but also to the "sport dog". Carmen said "specialized" and not "specialty". The GSD is supposed to be a utility dog -- good for a multitude of uses. But instead we have _breeders _that specialize in a particular niche.


Originally they were herders...it was their strength and keen sense of smell and ability to ward off wolves (they were the guardsmen, the exterior herder protecting the herd and the workers - the "collies") MAN decided they were good for a multitude of uses...it was the arrogance of MAN to bastardize a breed for "show"

The modern day German Shepherd Dog is merely a designer dog complete w/a phlethora of genetic defects to go with it


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

GatorBytes said:


> The modern day German Shepherd Dog is merely a designer dog complete w/a phlethora of genetic defects to go with it


That can be said of any line, though - good and bad examples of the breed are are everywhere.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

Castlemaid said:


> That can be said of any line, though - good and bad examples of the breed are are everywhere.


I am specifically talking about the gross exageration to the hind end slope that has gone so far as to defining it possibly as an ASD...much like the bulldog...altered so much, that we can actually ask such a question as "old fashioned GSD"...it's one that walked tall and proud


----------



## Nikitta (Nov 10, 2011)

This thread is giving me a headache. Agree with Robk. No comment.


----------



## Rocky's mum (Apr 12, 2012)

If I can let you know what that means to me, in the UK.....

One that has a straight back, as opposed to sloping back. We searched for a long time to find our straight back, old fashioned type dog.

But now you mention it, he does seem to have very thick, long sideburns....kind of like dickens day:laugh:


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

for me, the term conjures up the dogs from my past. healthy, even tempered, and so much more. no frog legs, or the plethora of health problems we have now. as for size and coat, i always think of rin tin tin.


----------



## GatorBytes (Jul 16, 2012)

I had a neighbour who she she once had a "Jack Shepherd"...I immediately thought Jack Russell Shepherd cross (LOL)...turns out it was an east coaster (Newfoundland) slang term for Jack Rabbit (sloped) GSD


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

When I first started looking for my shepherd "Old Fashioned " is what I typed in to see what was out there, to me it means straight backed, even tempered, healthy, can do anything, not bred to be show or schutzund (sp) only, good with family. 
Size didn't figure in there at all just came with the package when I settled on the breeder.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Unfortunately, the term "Old Fashioned" has been co-opted by some breeders as a euphemistic (and inaccurate) description for GSDs that are oversize, overweight, soft in temperament, often poor in conformation, and often of washed-out in pigment. For some reason I see a lot of longhaired dogs in this type of breeding as well. These dogs do not seem to participate in sport or work, although some of them make fine family dogs, therapy dogs, and companions for the average dog owner. 

For me, the terms "Old-Fashioned" and "Straight-backed" when used as part of a breeder's marketing ploy, is a red flag. It suggests that the breeder does not understand GSD history very well; never in the history of the GSD was a 100+ lb. dog that can't work desired or bred for by the SV. Dogs had to pass a herding or SchH trial in order to be bred. I don't see a lot of "Old-Fashioned" type dogs doing that type of work.

Only in America do people believe that bigger is better.

My preference would be to take this oversized "type" and call it something other than a GSD, as the King Shepherd and Shiloh Shepherd have done. "American Shepherd" would be a good name.


----------



## Doc (Jan 13, 2009)

The term is nothing new and has not been created as a marketing ploy by current breeders that breed outside of the standard. The dogs before 1928 have been described in many references as old fashion. Before klodo was selected as champion, the German shepherds were ( must I say it, yes I must) larger dogs than the standard. I promise I didn't make it up. It is recorded in several books and articles. Before ' 28 many dogs in the official registry were larger than Max's standard. However, after 1928 Max would not allow any stud to be registered that measured taller than his standard. After that point and some years later, the term "old fashion" was used to describe the pre 1928 German shepherds. Although no oversized dogs were registered in the stud after 1928, there is little doubt that larger dogs were used in breeding, especially in the farm area of Bavaria and Wurtemberg. 
Just as a reminder, not all oversized "old fashion" German shepherds are washed out, soft, and can not work. They have the same genetics as any other German shepherd.


----------



## huntergreen (Jun 28, 2012)

freestep, couldn't an oversized gsd come from a litter with all other pups being in the standard. think shaq oneil. i would just call them pet quality.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

hunter I can answer your question because I had one,,his parents were both very within standard, Kodi ended up being 32" at the shoulders and 125lbs of lean bod.

The breeder was mortified, Kodi's brother was a tad shorter and much 'fatter' (owner let him get fat those were the only two out of a litter of 8 that were over sized.

Did I know it when I got him?? well I guess I should have had a clue when he weighed 20lbs at 8 weeks..

So YES, oversized dogs can come from standard parents, did I look or want oversize? No, but he was what he was


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

huntergreen said:


> freestep, couldn't an oversized gsd come from a litter with all other pups being in the standard.


Oh yes, it definitely happens. But it tends to occur less often if all the dogs in the pedigree are within standard range.


----------

